# coconut charcoal



## davey (Aug 12, 2009)

when i was down at the local hardware store,something caught my eye 100% natural coconut shell charcoal on the package it says burns hotter,no smoke,virtualy no ash and you only need a few,this might be a old thing but i have never seen them before .they come 20 in a package i used 7 and the heat was very hot for 4-5 hours..has any body else used it ....cheers davey


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 12, 2009)

Not I.  How did you like it?  What did the pack cost?


----------



## fire it up (Aug 12, 2009)

Never heard of that either.
Can you post a pic by any chance?


----------



## davey (Aug 12, 2009)

the stuff was great everything tasted more smoky because the charcoal give off hardley any smoke..it was $4 bucks for 20 pieces(each piece loos like a roller skate wheel with a hole in the middle)as i said i only used 8 discs i have to run into work now for a couple of hours i saved the packaging so i will post the name of the company that made it when i return cheers davey


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting reading:

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q...h&aq=f&oq=&aqi=


----------



## tasunkawitko (Aug 12, 2009)

i've heard of coconut charcoal but have never used it or heard any first hand accounts. interesting stuff....


----------



## rivet (Aug 12, 2009)

BigSteve, thanks for the link, very interesting stuff. Never heard of them until today, sounds pretty good actually.


----------



## bbq engineer (Aug 12, 2009)

We have all seen the naked whiz lump charcoal database, but he has other tests too!  I am enclosing a link to the extruded charcoal section of his website, and it discusses the coconut (and other) extruded charcoals.  It is fun reading...enjoy!

http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpextruded.htm


----------



## jsdspif (Aug 12, 2009)

that's what they use in the Phillippines . I had chicken over it and little pieces of pork on a skewer , I'm thinking they called that satay ? Kind of marinated in this sweet mixture . I've looked for it and asked for it araound here (southwest Michigan ) but most people looked at me like I was making it up . It did seem as though it was burning pretty hot . I don't do much charcoal grilling really none at all . My grill is propane and my smoker is electric . I really liked what I had prepared over the coconut shells.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 13, 2009)

The first I've heard of it, Not a lot of coconut trees in the land of OZ...


----------



## davey (Aug 13, 2009)

goodday the company was called plantbest and i purchased them at home hardware in ontario canada..


----------



## flagriller (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.greenlinkcharcoal.com/coc...riquettes.html


----------



## bluefrog (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to own a tropical fish and aquarium store and coconut charcoal was often used for filtering aquarium water.  It was some of the best charcoal for that purpose close to activated carbon.

Scott


----------



## millerbuilds (May 13, 2013)

I started using Coconut Charcoal last year.  When using for smoking I have learned you need less charcoal compared to typical lump charcoal.

I also like it for Grilling Steaks as you get a higher temp, I toss typically toss on some wood for added flavor.

I buy it at a local grocery store, 20LB bag for $9.


----------



## junkcollector (May 14, 2013)

coconut charcoal is what most Philipinos use based on my experience over there. Lots use fresh husks, some can afford to buy it once its been converted to charcoal. its great for grilling and smoking both.


----------



## smokinadam (Jun 2, 2014)

How did this work for anyone that has tried it?  I know coshell is stocked at some lowes out west from reading other forums but I don't have them in my area.  Seems like a good idea though!


----------



## shimsham (Jun 3, 2014)

I have seen that stuff before in middle eastern restaurants. They use it in hookahs.  I had never thought of using it to grill.

I'll have to check the local middle eastern grocery store to see if they stock it.


----------



## brgbassmaster (Jun 4, 2014)

We use the brown coconut husk here and the shells to start the wood for grilling here in Guam. Best fire starter I've seen.


----------



## thaloca (Nov 10, 2016)

I have seen coconut charcoal on this website: http://charcoal.vn/product/grill-coconut-shell-charcoal/

Also, I buy sample to test. The charcoal is really good. Low smoke. Long time burning. Natural.

I am buying coconut charcoal from Vinacharcoal (http://charcoal.vn/), 2 containers per month.


----------



## thaloca (Nov 10, 2016)

Btw, I will send you the pictures of the charcoal. I made from coconut shell.













2_new.jpg



__ thaloca
__ Nov 10, 2016


















0003_new.jpg



__ thaloca
__ Nov 10, 2016


----------



## jayveedecastro (Feb 24, 2020)

brgbassmaster said:


> We use the brown coconut husk here and the shells to start the wood for grilling here in Guam. Best fire starter I've seen.


is it advisable for smoking meats or in a brick oven? does it create good flame or just smoke? just bought a sack of coconut husks, im not sure if it needs to dry out or it can be used as it is. Thanks.


----------



## brgbassmaster (Feb 26, 2020)

jayveedecastro said:


> is it advisable for smoking meats or in a brick oven? does it create good flame or just smoke? just bought a sack of coconut husks, im not sure if it needs to dry out or it can be used as it is. Thanks.




We would use it as a fire starter cuz it burned so good. Not to cook on though. Set up wood in a teepee with coconut husk inside light husk. Wood would catch fire quick.


----------

